# Peach Wine



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

26# Free Stone Peaches pitted and sliced
Add to2 paint straining bags. You will need 2 primaries.
3tsp pectic enzyme
4tsp acid blend or to bring TA in line
sugar to 1.085
5 gallons water
Cote des Blancs yeast
Ferment dry.add k-meta and sorbate.
make a f-pac with 10# of peaches
Add simple syrup to taste.
wait a week and add clairifier.
Bottle in 6 months


----------



## B-well4200 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom said:


> 26# Free Stone Peaches pitted and sliced
> 3tsp pectic enzyme
> 4tsp acid blend
> 10# sugar or bring to 1.095
> ...



Tom, 
Does that say 26 lbs of peaches for 5 gal batch?


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes 5 gallon batch.
This is minimum # per gal. I would go 6#+ per gallon. Peach needs a f-pac as well.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> 26# Free Stone Peaches pitted and sliced
> 3tsp pectic enzyme
> 4tsp acid blend
> 10# sugar or bring to 1.095
> ...



Tom - why did you go 1.095 with the SG on this? Being a fruit wine i would have thought the SG would be around 1.085.

Is absorbic acid needed in a peach wine? I have read that apple and peach wine brown easier and to use this to prevent that.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2010)

God EYE.. a typo S/B 1.085
You could use ascorbic I didnt on this one. Also I have been bumping the fruit up to 30-35 # for 6 gal. The body seams to increase when I added more.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah - i normally use 6#'s per gallon for fruit wine.

Thanks


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 22, 2010)

couple questions, my peaches are frozen should i just throw them in the strainer bag and let them thaw for a day and then add my water and enzimes? also should i punch it down for a couple days then pull the bag and add yeast or should i leave the bag in and add the yeast?


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2010)

I like to thaw 1st in a straining bag as it will release some juice. 
Whats the recipe and how many #'s you have?
Add yeast when gravity and temp is right. Leave bag in till gravity is 1.020ish
Yes punch it down 2X a day w/ lid laying on top


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 22, 2010)

gona use ur recipe with 45 lbs of sliced frozen peaches. (store bought) Got a deal on 2.5lb bags for $35.00 Figured 35lbs for wine and 10lbs for Fpac


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2010)

OK here's what y need to do;
Split the peaches in 2
1/2 in one bag 1/2 in another. Use 2 fermenting buckets
water to 2.5 gal ea bucket.
Use 1 gal of each bucket to heat and dissolve sugar and return


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 7, 2010)

Just started this and split in 2 batches, one is 3 gal & one is 2 gal. 

sg on 3 gal is 1.021 (sliced peaches) n on the 2 gal is 1.032 (canned peaches) 

from the calculator i found to get 12.5% would be 2 lbs on the first and 1.75 lbs on the second does this seem right. i know you stated 10# for 5 gal? 

im heating the juice now and desolving these amounts of sugar then ill add them back and stir and recheck the sg


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Will soon be starting my peach wine soon. Shouldn't there be K-meta added to the peaches first?


----------



## CoastalEmpireWine (May 17, 2013)

Why the use of so much water? Is it because you only get like one gallon of juice from the actual fruit? It just seems like that is a bit much on the water, but I could be wrong.


----------

